# constante de tiempo capacitiva



## bandidojec (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola que tal feliz año 2011 para todos  

si queria preguntar por que el calculo de un tiempo rc es el mismo para distintas tensiones aplicadadas al circuito de carga o descarga de un capacitor.
O sea un capacitor de 1mf en serie con una resistencia de un 1ohm tarda el mismo tiempo en cargarse a 10 v que a 10000v , lo mismo que para descargarse,
¿ no entiendo por que sucede esto??? 

Ya que cuando se aumenta la tension aumenta la carga en el capacitor  y siguiendo este razonamiento a mas carga Q mas tiempo de carga y descarga en el mismo. 

Sera que como aumenta la I (corriente)  al aumentar  V (tensión) se mantiene constante el tiempo de carga y descarga???

Muchas gracias a los que me den respuestas y agradeceria si me recomiendan un libro,pag. de internet de capacitores que solucione mi pregunta


----------



## unmonje (Ene 12, 2011)

bandidojec dijo:


> Hola que tal feliz año 2011 para todos
> 
> si queria preguntar por que el calculo de un tiempo rc es el mismo para distintas tensiones aplicadadas al circuito de carga o descarga de un capacitor.
> O sea un capacitor de 1mf en serie con una resistencia de un 1ohm tarda el mismo tiempo en cargarse a 10 v que a 10000v , lo mismo que para descargarse,
> ...





ESO ,ESO ,ESO...estas en lo cierto !!!!

Se mantiene constante...

Como ya soy algo viejito, y ya no voy a ir a la luna...tengo un mètodo practico para estar cerca cuando de constantes de carga se trata....

1uf + 1mΩ =  aprox.  1 segundo
1uf + 100kΩ =  0,1 seg
10uf + 100kΩ = 1 seg
y asi susesivamente !!!


Saludos.

La descarga es un poco diferente porque es casi la ecuaciòn de una recta.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 12, 2011)

La constante de tiempo es independiente del voltaje aplicado.

Aquí puedes leer el tema:

Constante de tiempo:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_constante_tiempo.asp

Proceso de carga de un capacitor:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_cargacondensador.asp


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola!



unmonje dijo:


> La descarga es un poco diferente porque es casi la ecuaciòn de una recta.



Disculpa que corrija esa frase, pero no es así. La descarga tambíen es una exponencial.
Vc=V*e^(-t/(R*C))

De esta  relación se aprecia que el valor de la tensión de la fuente no está dentro del argumento (no está dentro de la exponencial). Eso explica en cierta forma el por qué da lo mismo el valor de la fuente.

Recordemos que el condensador no consume energía, sólo la almacena. En cambio la resistencia siempre consume, pues transforma la energía eléctrica en energía calórica (o mecánica).


----------



## bandidojec (Ene 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias por las repuestas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

aunque ya se que la constante de tiempo no depende de la tensión aplicada al capacitor!!!!!!!!!

Igual no me sigue quedando claro por que la constante de tiempo es igual para las distintas
tensiones aplicadas al capacitor.

Ya que por lógica al aumentar la tension,aumenta la carga en el capacitor y por esto tendría que tardar mas tiempo en cargarse y descargarse.

Si alguien me puede aportar una respuesta mas teorica que matematica la agradeceria mucho!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 12, 2011)

bandidojec dijo:


> Si alguien me puede aportar una respuesta mas teorica que matematica la agradeceria mucho!!!!


 Que entendes por respuesta teorica?


----------



## zaiz (Ene 12, 2011)

bandidojec dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las repuestas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aunque ya se que la constante de tiempo no depende de la tensión aplicada al capacitor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



...Teórica es lo mismo.

Así es, necesitas primero definir qué entiendes por teórico.

Sospecho que no abriste los links que te puse. Ahí lo puedes entender porque habla de porcentajes del voltaje.
El capacitor se carga a un determinado porcentaje del voltaje aplicado.

Pero bueno, si crees que así no lo entiendes, tal vez alguien más te lo pueda decir de otro modo.
----------------------------------------------
Dices que ya sabes que la constante de tiempo no depende del voltaje aplicado, OK 
Y luego dices esto:


bandidojec dijo:


> Ya que por lógica al aumentar la tension,aumenta la carga en el  capacitor y por esto tendría que tardar mas tiempo en cargarse y  descargarse



¿¿¿Entonces???? Aquí dices lo contrario.
----------------------------------------------

Veamos, tienes razón al sospechar que cuando se aumenta el voltaje tiene que aumentar el tiempo en llegar a ese nuevo nivel la carga del condensador...
pero si la constante de tiempo es respecto al porcentaje del voltaje aplicado, no importa qué voltaje se aplique porque el condensador se carga directo hacia ese voltaje a la velocidad que le permita el producto R C. 
Ve el link que te puse y recuerda que debes verlo en PORCENTAJE del voltaje aplicado, no en la cantidad de volts.
Bueno, a ver si así nos ponemos un poco de acuerdo 

Saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 13, 2011)

Ahora veo que deseas saber el origen de estas ecuaciones...

Como la mayoria de los sistemas eléctricos, este circuito RC tiene un  estado inicial, un transiente y un estado estacionario. Por lo general  se conoce el inicial y el estacionario.
En este caso, se supone un estado inicial con el condensador cargado con  un valor mayor o igual a 0V, no circula corriente porque digamos, es  una especie de foto justo antes de apretar el botón "ON".

El transiente es el que se desconoce y la única manera de averiguar qué  ocurre es recurrir a la ciencia (física y matemática). Esto se hace con  el método científico y los investigadores ya resolvieron hace años el  dilema. En los enlaces posteados por *zaiz* se explican las curvas de carga y descarga de un circuito RC serie.

El estado estacionario es claro: el condensador se carga con un valor igual a la tensión de la fuente y no circula corriente.

Si lo deseas, echale un vistazo al siguiente diagrama, aparece en la mayoría de los textos de teoría de circuitos. Sólo necesitas saber un poco de ecuaciones diferenciales para resolverla para vC.





Como te darás cuenta, es la "naturaleza" del funcionamiento del capacitor la que aquí rige. A partir de lo que ha descubierto la ciencia, es cómo hoy en día se entiende el funcionamiento de estos elementos. Tienes que asumirlo, sobre todo la fórmula: q=C*v. Luego de realizar el análisis, surge la particularidad de que no importa el valor de la fuente E, el tiempo en cargarse  o descargarse es propio del sistema.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 13, 2011)

Pues es bastante sencillo: Todo está referenciado a la nueva tensión de alimentación.
Si piensas en absoluto es cuando no se entiende: Por ejemplo, un circuito RC alimentado a 100V llega antes a 10V de carga que ese mismo circuito alimentado a 25V. Pero en un caso 10V son el 10% de la carga y en otro caso 10V son el 40% de la carga.
Eso si, en ambos casos llegan al mismo tiempo al 10% de la carga, al 50% o al 65% aunque los valores de esas tensiones serán diferentes en cada caso.
Así, el circuito del ejemplo tardaría lo mismo en cargar a 10V con 100V de alimentación (10%) que cargar a 2,5V con 25V de alimentación (que también es el 10%)


----------



## unmonje (Ene 13, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Que entendes por respuesta teorica?




El  quiso decir empirica, (respuesta pràctica , que fue lo que le tire)

Se que la descarga no el lineal,por eso puse CASI, porque ,me parecia que ,el pibe queria ir al BULTO.



metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecta la correcciòn...Se nota que estas atento.
Mi respuesta era mas empirica que otra cosa, por eso esta escrita en el contexto donde estaba.La frase sola, para mi, no tiene el mismo valor.Saludos y gracias otra vez.



bandidojec dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las repuestas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aunque ya se que la constante de tiempo no depende de la tensión aplicada al capacitor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hola...Si tenias 20v de fuente ....y 
tardaba 1 segundo en cargarse  al 70% de esa tension ....y
 luego *aumentamos la tension al doble*,....
por supuesto que llegara al 70% de los 20v mas ràpido,pero....
*NO*al 70% de 40V  que es a lo que se refieren la acuaciones...se entendio ?

Te preguntaras porque es asi ?
Bueno,en los circuitos de temporizadores por tensiòn,se suele controlar una tension de referencia
a un punto de la carga del condensador y ademas, viendolo de esta manera tiene la sencillez de servir para cualquier tensiòn de trabajo..

Saludos.


----------



## bandidojec (Ene 17, 2011)

Creo que ya lo entendi corrijanme si me equivoco.

El tiempo rc se mantiene en el capacitor por que cuando aumenta la tensión de carga tambien aumenta la corriente  de carga en la misma proporción.
A no ser que se use una fuente de corriente constante.

Por ejemplo si tengo un capacitor de 1faradio en serie con una resistencia de 10 ohm y la tensión de carga de de 10v, la Ic (corriente de carga) = E/R     IC = 10V/10 ohm = 1 AMPERE 

el tiempo de carga es de 10seg t = C X E/I ( TIEMPO DE CARGA = CAPACIDAD X TENSIÓN DIVIDIDO CORRIENTE)

Si aumento la tensión del circuito a 20v la IC = 20V/10ohm = 2A (SE DUPLICO LA CORRIENTE DE CARGA)

y el tiempo de carga es t = 1F x 20V/ 2A = 10 seg

Si en el circuito pongo una fuente de corriente constante de 1a con una tension de 20v el tiempo de carga sería: 

t = 1F X 20V/1A =20 SEG el tiempo de carga es el doble no se cumple la constante de tiempo capacitiva!!!!!!!


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola nuevamente.

parece que sí has logrado entender la carga y descarga del condensador en un circuito RC.

Dices:



> la Ic (corriente de carga)  = E/R     IC = 10V/10 ohm = 1 AMPERE


Claro, ese cálculo está bien, pero hay que entender que ese valor es sólo la corriente inicial. Luego La amplitud decrece en forma exponencial.

De la misma forma, descubriste que si se aumenta la tensión al doble, el tiempo de carga se mantiene. ... bien !!!

Ahora, agregaste:


> Si en el circuito pongo una fuente de corriente constante de 1a *con una tension de 20v *


Ahí estás violando las leyes. Si la fuente es de corriente, la tensión te la da la carga.
En forma análoga, si la fuente es de tensión, la corriente la determina la carga también.

Otro punto, es que si alimentas con fuente de corriente, tu carga RC ya no es válida que esté en serie. Ahí se conecta en paralelo y la tensión final te la fija la resistencia --> V=I*R.
Y nuevamente el tiempo de descarga se mantiene.

Cuesta visualizar esto, pero el capacitor se comporta como "cortocircuito" en el insatante inicial. O sea, es como tener 0 Volts al comienzo. Luego se va cargando y de la misma forma va aumentando la tensión en él. Recuerda que la carga es q=C*V.


----------

